# Robo Truck is dead



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Well...it looks like Otto is no more...

At least doing robotrucks....8>O

https://www.yahoo.com/tech/m/d38fa175-22f3-3ae4-9220-2b5fd291bed4/uber-ends-autonomous-truck.html

It says it wants to focus on cars.. .

I think they didn't want to see....

Just what a robotruck could do....

If it didn't "see the bike"....8>O

Rakos


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

https://money.cnn.com/2018/07/30/technology/uber-ends-self-driving-truck-unit/index.html

*Uber is shutting down its self-driving trucks unit.*
The company said Monday that it has decided to refocus its self-driving efforts on cars only.

"We believe having our entire team's energy and expertise focused on this effort is the best path forward," said Eric Meyhofer, head of Uber Advanced Technologies Group, the division that oversaw self-driving truck development.

Uber declined to say how many employees will be affected, but it said it notified workers on Monday and plans to assign them to other relevant teams. Another part of the division, a freight program that offers traditional truck drivers a way to find gigs, won't be affected by the closure.

Uber began testing self-driving trucks shortly after it acquired the autonomous trucking startup Otto in August 2016. Truck testing took place in California, Arizona and on an Uber test track in Pittsburgh.

Related: Uber takes another step to increase the safety of its self-driving cars

But it's been a trying year for the company's self-driving efforts.

The Otto acquisition landed Uber in a heated legal battle with Google over autonomous vehicle technology. The latter company accused a former Google engineer who founded Otto of stealing trade secrets. The case was abruptly settled in February.

Uber has also had problems with its self-driving car program. In March, one of its self-driving Volvos stuck and killed a pedestrian in Tempe, Arizona. That case drew widespread scrutiny of the project - police have said the person who was in the driver's seat was likely streaming a reality TV show when the crash happened.

After that incident, Uber halted its entire self-driving vehicle program. It later said it would not return to Arizona. Only last week did Uber resume testing in Pittsburgh, with drivers in full control of the cars.

Uber has also taken steps to improve safety and efficiency within the program. It fired 100 people who sat behind the wheel of the self-driving cars, and said it would replace them with people who have more technical experience.

The company also recently hired former National Transportation Safety Board chairman Christopher Hart as an adviser.

CNNMoney (New York)First published July 30, 2018: 7:00 PM ET


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Uber is really in trouble. Laying off people left and right, shutting down different development areas of the company ... 

Something really bad is happening at Uber and it feels so good. =)


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Another one bites the dust.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

So... the self driving cars are back on the road with humans in full control?

I had to check the calendar...

It's not my birthday


Hmm...

Wishes DO come true!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> So... the self driving cars are back on the road with humans in full control?
> 
> I had to check the calendar...
> 
> ...


Yep, I had to actually read the entire article to find it.



> For now, Uber's modified self-driving Volvo XC90 vehicles will only be driven manually by humans and under a new set of safety standards that includes real-time monitoring of its test drivers and efforts to beef up simulation.


It's funny how they try to spin it as some supposed "efforts to beef up simulation", which makes absolutely no sense whatsoever.

Not only are they back to square one, but as it stands now they aren't even doing any actual testing, still. lol


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Dear soon to be former Uber employees of self driving trucks unit ,
We have an exciting news for you ! 
The less time you have to work for Uber = more time you can spend with your family! Feel free while dining out spontaneously at 11 am, catch a movie at 2 in the afternoon, go to gym at 4 pm ! We wish we were you , lucky bastards !
Anyways, Uber on and don’t come to work on Monday.


----------



## the_king_of_$3.18 (Jul 28, 2018)

This is nuts. Self-driving trucks were the only thing that made sense out of Uber's entire existence. What is left for them now - just continue lowering driver rates? They can never make money that way. Wow so this is how it ends. "It's like the Uber of Uber." "Oh, you mean the Webvan of Rideshare?"


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

the_king_of_$3.18 said:


> This is nuts. Self-driving trucks were the only thing that made sense out of Uber's entire existence. What is left for them now - just continue lowering driver rates? They can never make money that way. Wow so this is how it ends. "It's like the Uber of Uber." "Oh, you mean the Webvan of Rideshare?"


 Couldn't agree more. The only type of self driving that was ever believable by any of these companies was trucking on highways on certain roads with good weather and good road markings.

They can't even figure that out which should be the easiest type


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

heynow321 said:


> Couldn't agree more. The only type of self driving that was ever believable by any of these companies was trucking on highways on certain roads with good weather and good road markings.
> 
> They can't even figure that out which should be the easiest type


There is an achilles heel in trucks....

It's called "jackknife"....

Still think they were afraid of....

Paxsplat...!

Rakos


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The same SAME DAY my class A license was valid i was employed.

The same DAY!


They have much better employment prospects than the average uber driver does.


This is good news long term for the trucking industry.

Having a *valid* CDL is immediate employment opportunities across the nation.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Rakos said:


> There is an achilles heel in trucks....
> 
> It's called "jackknife"....
> 
> ...


Love your work Rakos! keep it up



Rakos said:


> Well...it looks like Otto is no more...
> 
> At least doing robotrucks....8>O
> 
> ...


That reminds me in my Uber car too lol!


----------



## Bulls23 (Sep 4, 2015)

Kalee said:


> https://money.cnn.com/2018/07/30/technology/uber-ends-self-driving-truck-unit/index.html
> 
> *Uber is shutting down its self-driving trucks unit.*
> The company said Monday that it has decided to refocus its self-driving efforts on cars only.
> ...


Due to its nature, truck route was the easiest way to develop and adopt self driving technology. Now, if you still believe that Uber will launch self driving cars on the streets of DC in the near future, sharing road with our tenderly loved MD drivers, you must be either naïve or stupid.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Maybe they figured out, you can't park the truck in Nebraska lot without being back to back with another truck or else everything will be gone in the morning. I bet the truck lot thieves are furious that this never came to fruitition


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I am sure in a truck stop...

There would be a group of mad truckers...

That would not appreciate...

A robo truck pulling up next to them...8>O

And they don't put up with crap well...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Buckiemohawk said:


> Maybe they figured out, you can't park the truck in Nebraska lot without being back to back with another truck or else everything will be gone in the morning. I bet the truck lot thieves are furious that this never came to fruitition


That's the real reason truckers sleep in their trucks going long haul.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

Rakos said:


> Well...it looks like Otto is no more...
> 
> At least doing robotrucks....8>O
> 
> ...


I think Uber should pick up the pieces and try and morph its' intellectual resources into UAPS Uber Autonomous Poop Scooper, imagine tapping on your UAPS app to have an autonomous machine come over and clean your dogs excrement from your backyard. 
Now that an app.



Kalee said:


> Uber is really in trouble. Laying off people left and right, shutting down different development areas of the company ...
> 
> Something really bad is happening at Uber and it feels so good. =)


Uber might want to try and stay doing what it does best, sticking it to drivers.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Karl Marx said:


> I think Uber should pick up the pieces and try and morph its' intellectual resources into UAPS Uber Autonomous Poop Scooper, imagine tapping on your UAPS app to have an autonomous machine come over and clean your dogs excrement from your backyard.
> Now that an app.
> 
> Uber might want to try and stay doing what it does best, sticking it to drivers.


Already done....8>)

Rakos


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Rakos said:


> Well...it looks like Otto is no more...
> 
> At least doing robotrucks....8>O
> 
> ...


Right Turn Clyde . . .

How Many Millions !?

Were Wasted
While Starving Drivers !?

Just like China !

" 


the_king_of_$3.18 said:


> This is nuts. Self-driving trucks were the only thing that made sense out of Uber's entire existence. What is left for them now - just continue lowering driver rates? They can never make money that way. Wow so this is how it ends. "It's like the Uber of Uber." "Oh, you mean the Webvan of Rideshare?"


"E - BIKES "


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

The king is dead.
Ling live the king!


----------

